# All That Twist > Image Corner >  worldz biggest mine of diamond

## pinkyraja

Take a look at biggest open diamond mine in the world. It is not from the next "Star Wars" film, it is real!!!Mirny, Russia, East Siberia. 

525 m deep, 1200 meters in diameter. The air zone within this mine is closed for helicopters - happened a few accidents when they were "sucked in" by downward air flow...

----------


## Zaheer

wow

----------


## pinkyraja

> wow


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kooooooooooooooooooool :mrgreen:

----------


## zeeast

nice.....

----------


## Ash

wow kool :bigthumb;

----------


## Fairy

WOW!

Wish I was there to pick a few  :Big Grin:

----------


## pinkyraja

> kooooooooooooooooooool  :mrgreen:


thanx miss sweet
 :givefl; :givefl;

----------


## pinkyraja

> nice.....


thanx zeast
 :givefl; :givefl;

----------


## pinkyraja

> wow kool :bigthumb;


thanx ash
 :givefl; :givefl;

----------


## pinkyraja

> WOW!
> 
> Wish I was there to pick a few


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Haan naa  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

ok ab jab sab nai daikh hee lee hai mairee mine tu batao kis kis ko diamonds chaheye hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

mujh tu nahi chahiye..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

Very dreadful

nice sharing

----------


## pinkyraja

> Haan naa


[shadow=violet:2968bcbe2f]plz fairy sis phir mujay b daina :lol: [/shadow:2968bcbe2f]

----------


## pinkyraja

> ok ab jab sab nai daikh hee lee hai mairee mine tu batao kis kis ko diamonds chaheye hain


[shadow=violet:dd2e751ad3]mujay chaiyay
kab dain gay
waisay mine hai meri ore dain gay app  :Embarrassment:  [/shadow:dd2e751ad3]

----------


## pinkyraja

> mujh tu nahi chahiye.....


 :duno;

----------


## pinkyraja

> Very dreadful
> 
> nice sharing


[shadow=violet:791ec8d1b4]thanx[/shadow:791ec8d1b4]  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

Most Welcom

----------


## Qambar

Most Welcom

----------


## pinkyraja

> Most Welcom


  :Big Grin:

----------


## simplyasir

koool

----------


## S0nu

Woooooooooow miss :1cool;

----------


## Muzna

nice :1cool;

----------


## samoo

how much down can mankind go in greed for luxury :applaud;

----------


## anuj

i want it  :Big Grin:

----------


## TISHA

wooooooooooooooooooooow thats cool !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sporadic

Kaash yeh Pakistan main hoti

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Diamonds Diamonds

i wanna go inside

----------


## elektra

cool phenomenal

----------


## jeff hardy 10

thanx

----------


## jiddijatt

wowwwww

----------


## rp350

nice

----------


## downloadevil

now thats something really new for me really nice

----------


## drpatel1986

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## t_sumit

This is amazing. Good one

----------


## paresh29

nice

----------


## LoveJoint

never seen it or heared about it

----------


## phukat

great

----------


## Hunain

..................................................  .:-)

----------


## rajookohli

nice share thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## bhaveshnandu

,./';[]=-0)(*&^%$#@!~

----------

